# USA RV Purchase Advice.



## 96078 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, some advice needed from a newbee.
We have considered buying a new Pleasureway Plateau in the USA. The intention would be to then do 6 months Canada, 6 months USA or vice versa then import to UK or Europe. Is this financially more beneficial in terms of import costs? Would we still be eligible for no state tax? In terms of depreciation would I be correct in assuming that if we susequently sold in the UK, we would not lose much on the original price. Any idea as to what the approximate cost would be to ship from an optimum port in the USA? Would the 3 year warranty on this Mercedes based vehicle apply throughout N. America and Europe? Any thoughts on full-timing in this size of vehicle? Would we be better buying the likes of a Burstner A 747-2 in Germany and doing the trip in reverse? The purchase price would be very similar. Any other pointers would be gratefully received. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jonal,

In favour of what you are proposing, GoldRV seem to do that with that model as part of its business, so it can't be a loss making venture.

However, that model seems very cosy to live in for a year in all temperatures in North America. Like many of its ilk IMHO it suffers from the US reverse-Tardis effect, looking huge outside and cramped inside!

Plus the RRP is over £40k, on top of that you will have thousands for shipping plus a sizeable sum for conversion of indicators, electrics to UK/European standards. OK, it has aircon and an automatic, but not much else to set it apart from many similar European panel van conversion offerings, frankly.

I have similar aspirations to you, though not for many years unfortunately. The sort of thing I might be tempted to do would be to buy a second-hand, but recent, Monaco/Safari Trek and either sell it at the end of the year or import and convert it.

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi there *Jonal*. Shipping from the Eastern sea board to Europe costs around $125 per linear foot. :wink:


----------

